# WOW!!! Jail sentence for unlicensed, uninspected work



## MechanicalDVR

Damn that's a first!


----------



## sbrn33

I am guessing was warned plenty. He probably taunted them a bit or told them to f off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> I am guessing was warned plenty. He probably taunted them a bit or told them to f off.


Didn't help if he advertised being 'approved' in ads, clearly fraud.


----------



## Bird dog

He tried passing himself off as the real deal not a trunk slammer. Buyer beware. Great points in the article for HOs for due diligence.


----------



## RePhase277

I narrowly agree with this only because the lights weren't IC rated.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> I narrowly agree with this only because the lights weren't IC rated.


I bet the guy had vo-tech certificates!


----------



## backstay

This and stealing maple syrup, Canadian capital crimes.


----------



## chicken steve

well that certainly sends a message...~CS~


----------



## Jlarson

What's a non-recessed recessed light? How's that **** work?


----------



## TGGT

United States is like 55% Right to Work. That won't happen here.


----------



## sbrn33

Jlarson said:


> What's a non-recessed recessed light? How's that **** work?


Plus that is a halo H7ICTNB it is rated to be covered with anything.


----------



## Jlarson

sbrn33 said:


> Plus that is a halo H7ICTNB it is rated to be covered with anything.



But, but, but... the government says its unsafe. 



Suspicious electrical installations :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cow

Speedy Petey said:


> This is a bit extreme IMO.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/jail-time-for-unlicensed-electrical-work-1.4225168


I don't have a problem with it. 

Maybe a few more people would think before they did unlicensed work if they knew a sentence like this may come down on them if they're caught.


----------



## backstay

Cow said:


> I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> Maybe a few more people would think before they did unlicensed work if they knew a sentence like this may come down on them if they're caught.


Oh quit bloviating! :whistling2:


----------



## wcord

RePhase277 said:


> I narrowly agree with this only because the lights weren't IC rated.


The main point was that HE isn't a licensed electrician.



TGGT said:


> United States is like 55% Right to Work. That won't happen here.


All right to work does is lower the wage standard. So are you saying that those states allow anyone to do electrical work?



MechanicalDVR said:


> Damn that's a first!


Apparently some guy in 2014 , was fined and was sentenced to 30 days in the slammer.



MechanicalDVR said:


> Didn't help if he advertised being 'approved' in ads, clearly fraud.


Unfortunately, most of those "tradesmen" are unqualified.



sbrn33 said:


> Plus that is a halo H7ICTNB it is rated to be covered with anything.


If it is, then you are correct. That fixture is cUL approved, as long as he used the airtite trims


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> The main point was that HE isn't a licensed electrician.
> 
> All right to work does is lower the wage standard. So are you saying that those states allow anyone to do electrical work?


Heard and read of guys getting busted for working without a license in NJ and all they ever got was fined.

Never heard of any penalty more than the fine.


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> Heard and read of guys getting busted for working without a license in NJ and all they ever got was fined.
> 
> Never heard of any penalty more than the fine.


I agree that jail is a bit harsh, but 5 days,he'll do 1 weekend and that's it.
We don't know the back story. Possibly as mentioned earlier, he's been warned or fined before and needed a hit over the head that he understands


----------



## Switched

They should chop his limbs off like if he was a thief in the old days..... Not only would he learn the lesson, but he would not be able to repeat his mistake again!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> I agree that jail is a bit harsh, but 5 days,he'll do 1 weekend and that's it.
> We don't know the back story. *Possibly as mentioned earlier, he's been warned or fined before and needed a hit over the head that he understands*


This is true.


----------



## micromind

I strongly suspect there is more to this than we've been told. 

Generally speaking, violating licensing laws is nothing more than yet another way for the government to get more money. 

Since jail costs the government money, there is obviously more here than meets the ear.


----------



## active1

TGGT said:


> United States is like 55% Right to Work. That won't happen here.


Think you're misinterpretation the term "right to work".
It's not the ability to do work without the proper contractor & worker licensing or having the required insurance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I strongly suspect there is more to this than we've been told.
> 
> Generally speaking, violating licensing laws is nothing more than yet another way for the government to get more money.
> 
> Since jail costs the government money, there is obviously more here than meets the ear.


Agreed, jail for a few cans would be super harsh.


----------



## active1

Pot light? That's what you call it in Canada. 
A pot light looks different in Nevada.










They need some wire management there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

active1 said:


> Think you're misinterpretation the term "right to work".
> It's not the ability to do work without the proper contractor & worker licensing or having the required insurance.


You're right it isn't an open invitation to work without proper licensing but the penalties when you get caught working to feed your family aren't as stiff as other locations.

I've read of guys that get the 'don't do this again' and pay court costs many times in my life.


----------



## TGGT

active1 said:


> Think you're misinterpretation the term "right to work".
> It's not the ability to do work without the proper contractor & worker licensing or having the required insurance.


Always putting up barriers to keep the working man down.


----------



## trentonmakes

I got turned on to wire up an existing pool. I had $ signs in my eyes, but after taking a look at it i decided not to take it on.
Way too much risk envolved in that than a few can lights.

Texting and Driving


----------



## Bird dog

TGGT said:


> Always putting up barriers to keep the working man down.


"Right to work" as in "Right to work state". Depends on how Unionized a state may be. It has nothing to do with keeping honest people from doing honest work.


----------



## Signal1

Kind of extreme, but I'm not sad to read this.

We complete our apprenticeships, go to code class, study and pass an exam and sit in con-ed classes every other year or so, get permits for our work, train our apprentices for _their_ future _and_ the future of the electrical trade.

We do the right thing to have a good trade, then someone just comes along bypasses the whole system does whatever they want, stuff money into their pocket without contributing anything to the system. And usually nothing ever happens to them

Wait a minute, why does this sound familiar?


----------



## TGGT

Bird dog said:


> "Right to work" as in "Right to work state". Depends on how Unionized a state may be. It has nothing to do with keeping honest people from doing honest work.


Right to Work states like to push out unions because they don't believe people should have to pay a fee to work...to anybody else but the State.


----------



## lighterup

irate:I say tar & feather him first , then jail , then pay the fine.

Also make him put special "con man" license plates on his 
registered vehicles...oh and make him introduce himself to 
the neighbor hood when he moves in as an unlicensed 
handyman "at Large".....:vs_peek::vs_peek::vs_peek:


----------



## wcord

lighterup said:


> irate:I say tar & feather him first , then jail , then pay the fine.
> 
> Also make him put special "con man" license plates on his
> registered vehicles...oh and make him introduce himself to
> the neighbor hood when he moves in as an unlicensed
> handyman "at Large".....:vs_peek::vs_peek::vs_peek:


So what do you have against licensed, trained electricians?
Are you even a real electrician, or one of those trunk slammers I hear about?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> So what do you have against licensed, trained electricians?
> Are you even a real electrician, or one of those trunk slammers I hear about?


I think you need to re-read his post!


----------



## lighterup

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think you need to re-read his post!


I guess I'm no good at Winnbago , I mean Winnepegese...whatever.


----------



## lighterup

I fart in your general direction...
silly french perso

Also ..to answer the question. I am state licensed electrical 
contractor in the state of Ohio. are you...cause if not , does
that mean your not a "real" electrician?


----------



## active1

TGGT said:


> Always putting up barriers to keep the working man down.


Would you like to elaborate to what your rambling about?


----------



## TGGT

active1 said:


> Would you like to elaborate to what your rambling about?


Nah. I'm just being obstinate.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current

sbrn33 said:


> Plus that is a halo H7ICTNB it is rated to be covered with anything.


The picture in the article is just a random pic of a recessed can. Not an actual picture from the job.


----------



## matt1124

SO, do you guys ever do unlicensed work?

Around here, along with our state license, each stinkin' city has its own license, including an escrow account (one with a minimum of $500 deposit), along with $100+ cost.

I do unlicensed work all the time!


----------



## lighterup

matt1124 said:


> SO, do you guys ever do unlicensed work?
> 
> Around here, along with our state license, each stinkin' city has its own license, including an escrow account (one with a minimum of $500 deposit), along with $100+ cost.
> 
> I do unlicensed work all the time!


Around here , each municipality has a _registration_ fee usually requiring
a performance bond as well.

If it is in a county with townships (not muni's) , the county requires _registration_.

In order to register , one must show an Ohio State Electrical Contractors _License _with current liability insurance and workers compensation certificate (up to date).

So to answer your question , I am always *Licensed* , but not necessarily always registered. I think the question should be , "do
you always aquire "permits" when you do work and my answer is "no".


----------



## Simpson Electric

Jlarson said:


> What's a non-recessed recessed light? How's that **** work?


I caught that too.. :vs_worry:


----------



## Simpson Electric

It does sound extreme for the offense. I do agree that some of these guys, licensed or unlicensed, should face stiffer penalties as some of the work is just atrocious.


----------



## Galt

All of the things mentioned here that make a job cost more, will necessarily make us unaffordable to more and more people who will hire someone who once put a new end on an extension cord and it worked. It can't be stopped it is just the way things are.


----------



## nrp3

Do we want the requirement for an inspection an permit for every job we do? How much does replacing a receptacle cost these days already with the need for an AFCI breaker or receptacle and to add the time and money for a permit and inspection? If the inspector cruises by and wants to stop and see what I'm doing thats fine. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## gnuuser

Galt said:


> All of the things mentioned here that make a job cost more, will necessarily make us unaffordable to more and more people who will hire someone who once put a new end on an extension cord and it worked. It can't be stopped it is just the way things are.



correct!
many people forget that not all people are making a hefty wage. and the need for electrical service knows no financial boundaries.
sure as contractors you want to make sure you are staying in the black and making profit
but most jobs are not covered by homeowners insurance. 



so if the little old lady on a fixed income needs a major upgrade in her house to make it safe, who is she going to go with substantial fees or substantial savings?
seriously people this is a no brainer.


its a touchy situation to be sure. and i dont think its going to change any time soon unless the country gets off its arse and gets inflation and prices down where people can afford them.


----------



## RodDriver

Big difference between a journeyman without a contractor license doing a few side jobs, and a handyman who identifies as an electrician. We all know the journeyman is doing all the work anyway. The contractor just comes out at lunch to tell everyone they aren't working fast enough and lunch is over.


----------



## backstay

I’m a contractor, and I do all the work.


----------



## MHElectric

Dang, I forgot about Speedy. When did he leave?


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> I’m a contractor, and I do all the work.


yup, aint it grand


----------



## 205490

RodDriver said:


> Big difference between a journeyman without a contractor license doing a few side jobs, and a handyman who identifies as an electrician. We all know the journeyman is doing all the work anyway. The contractor just comes out at lunch to tell everyone they aren't working fast enough and lunch is over.


Darn, seems you figured us out! Oh well back to kicking puppies 😉


----------



## Majewski

CA C-10 said:


> Darn, seems you figured us out! Oh well back to kicking puppies 😉


Someone seems upset


----------



## 205490

Rotten Contractors


----------

